# Derelict Detached Home (Between Cambridge & Haverhill)



## UrbanVisitor (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I've driven passed this place for a number of years and every year you can see a little less as the vegetation grows increasingly taller. In fact, this is now very difficult to see from the roadside.

The state of the building is very poor so do tread with care if you ever visit! Walls and roofs are held up with single bricks and batons - as you can see in the pictures below the staircase has even disintegrated!

My full photo set can be found on Flikr, on this link.

Enjoy!




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr




Derelict Home, Haverhill by urbanvisitor, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice one! 
When I went here there was a lovely (filthy) corset hanging up, as well as some new, high end underwear! Odd!


----------



## LENNY147 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice, looks like a similar place i visited recently


----------



## UrbanVisitor (Aug 1, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one!
> When I went here there was a lovely (filthy) corset hanging up, as well as some new, high end underwear! Odd!



LOL, how long ago was that? A very random thing to find, there was nothing recognisable other than a bath and a fireplace when we went.


----------

